# Observium on Gentoo, Apache problem

## tunkaflux

Hello,

I've installed Observium on Gentoo using the guide at http://www.blah-blah.ch/it/webserver/install-observium/. Unfortunately, the Observium pages aren't displayed correctly...

I've installed Observium in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/observium. The Apache DocumentRoot is /var/www/localhost/htdocs. The main Observium index.php file is in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/observium/html.

This directory contains the following .htaccess file:

```
Options FollowSymlinks Multiviews

RewriteEngine on

RewriteBase /observium/html

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !\.(js|ico|txt|gif|jpg|png|css|php)

RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php/$1/

SetOutputFilter INCLUDES

AcceptPathInfo On
```

The result would be to open http://<ip>/observium and Observium would load. When I do this now, I do see some output (probably from index.php), but a lot of other files don't load and I see following errors in my logs:

```
File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/images
```

I changed the original "RewriteBase /" to "RewriteBase /observium/html", but that didn't work... Any ideas on what I might be missing?

----------

## Hu

Based on the very limited error text you provided, I would guess that Observium wrongly assumes it is installed at the root of your webserver, then compounds the problem by using non-relative resource links.  Please post the last 20 lines of access_log and error_log if you need more help.

----------

## tunkaflux

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Based on the very limited error text you provided, I would guess that Observium wrongly assumes it is installed at the root of your webserver, then compounds the problem by using non-relative resource links.  Please post the last 20 lines of access_log and error_log if you need more help.

 

That is correct, that is also what I assume. But I can't get the .htaccess file to work correctly in this setup...

The last 20 lines or so are all the same, but for different images in that directory... The index.php does load, but without any images...

----------

## slugggerzzz

I would do the SVN installation. 

I have been using Observium on my corporate network and its great, had better luck with my installs doing a SVN installation.

----------

